# Cumberland Bowhunters Hill Billy field shoot



## willieM (Nov 18, 2007)

The Hill Billy shoot is July 5 th and 6 th. It is a two day shoot, 14 field 14 hunter. Come shoot one day or both days. Who will be King and Queen of the HILL for 2014? Lots of fun, great course, good eats and a fun shot down money shoot on Saturday evening and a chance to win great prizes. Miss Lucky should be there to host her famous CD Challenge after dinner on Saturday.
Lots of room for camping and shower available in club house.
In the past we have had shooters from 9 or 10 states and Canada. Hope to see many of our archery friends return for a fun weekend shooting arrows and shooting the BULL.
If you need more information contact Bill Murphy at 1-304-788-1026 or Rick Wills at 1-301-707-5974.


----------



## willieM (Nov 18, 2007)

Anyone making plans for this great fun shoot?


----------



## JMJ (Jul 17, 2008)

I have been for months ....
But my traveling partner broke his dang foot this week.
Dunno if I'll make it or not now. :sad:


----------



## willieM (Nov 18, 2007)

Sorry to hear of you friends bad luck. You will have to recruit another travel partner.


----------



## JMJ (Jul 17, 2008)

Well he finally saw a Dr yesterday and they said it wasn't broken but the worst sprain they'd ever seen.
Therefore, he says he's making the trip! :mg:

So I guess we'll see you guys next weekend. :darkbeer:


----------



## willieM (Nov 18, 2007)

Look forward to meeting you, have a safe trip.


----------



## bowpoor (Jan 15, 2004)

This is the best field shoot I have ever attended and it is definitely challenging and FUN.........They are a great group of people to shoot with and enjoy the weekend with. I know there are a few coming up from the Clarksburg area and I hope to join them.


----------



## nanayak (Dec 6, 2008)

Ttt


----------



## RatherBArchery (Oct 31, 2006)

GOOD LUCK with the shoot, unfortunately we are on vacation this same weekend in Northern Pa.


----------



## willieM (Nov 18, 2007)

First day of the Hill Billy shoot was a great success. Beautiful weather for shooting. Not as many shooters as in the past but still a good turn out. Maybe next year we can hold this shoot on a later weekend in July after the 4th.


----------

